# Orange Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Anybody got a read on Orange Beach surf fishing. I'm over hear for a week and looking for some spots. I've fished the east side of the pass, the day-use areas at Perdido Key and Johnson's Beach, all with varying results. Never fished west of the pass. What's hot right now?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We visited friends at Romar Beach yesterday. Surf fishermen caught a pompano, a sting ray while we were there. However, about 300 yards out, pelicans and gulls were having a field day. I saw fish splashing but could not tell what they were. They were there for several hours. The water was flat although the north wind blew like crazy.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

There's grass west of the pass. Stay on the beach east of the pass. I caught pompano steady at the last lot before going over the bridge if your westbound. Walk straight down the boardwalk and set up right there. There's a nice hole off the beach and plenty of fleas. Put your rods directly in front of any spot you find fleas, that's where the fish are. Good luck.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Another great Pompnao prophecy Norstradamus! Picked up a couple just before sunset yesterday. Small, but keepers. Also picked up a couple of Whiting and a ton of grass.

Did you know that Nostradamus, also a doctor, treated plague victims with pills he made from rose petals? Nothin' personal, I'm just sayin'......


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*What pass...Alabama point?*

Grass in the surf?


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

PJ, you may be my new lifeline if I find myself stumped on a trivia gameshow! I'm also curious about the grass. I went over the Pass to avoid it after it showed in my usual spot. Hope it's not following me, bummer. Surprised you didnt feed the cats too. Glad to hear of your success.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Went to Johnson's Beach to catch the evening bite today (Monday). Four small Pomps, a monster Gaff-sail Cat, couple of small Blues and some Hardheads. I'm super curious about the small Pomps. 3 of the 4 I caught today were under 11". The group I fish with has always caught the bigger, fatter Pompano in the fall. Never remember catching this many small ones. Anybody got a theory?

Very little grass/weed/whatever it is at Johnson's Beach today. Fog broke right at sunset. Perfect end to a perfect day. God is good!


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I've had the same experience this fall. Either the big ones came through when weather was bad or they haven't come yet. I caught fall-sized fish this spring. Maybe the migration got jacked up from the oil spill last year?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*sail cats and pomps*

I keep thinking the pomp run is over,but we are still catching, and they never really stopped last summer.
I got two huge sail cats a few weeks ago,been fishing johnson beach for 6 years and had never seen one before.
Joe was hopin we could meet up and talk rods and casting,but work calls looks like I can't get away,but maybe tommorow, see how it goes today,good to hear you got a few.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sailcats off Johnson's Beach*

This is rare! I have never caught one and I have beat that beach ragged. What did you catch them on?? Cooler water usually pushes them far up the creeks and bayous. I know of one hole in a creek that you can sit and load your boat this time of year.

The schools of smaller Pompano(10" and smaller) usually precede the 'bull' or legal Pompano. This has been my theory based on personal observation. It isn't chiseled in stone.

I haven't checked the water temperature lately, but cooling water usually pushes them through. The smaller ones will be long gone.

Just hang in there and hope for the best. JMHO C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Let me know if you want to talk R & R. I'm always up for that. Seems like the evening bite is where it's at right now, so if you get some time to fish one evening, we could do that, too. I'm totally flexible this week.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Talking Rods and Reels*

PJ;

I speak R&R also, as Jim can attest. Don't get me started. I build and always willing to exchange ideas. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the PM Charlie. We'll hook up. 

Caught a couple of more Sail Cats tonight at Perdido Pass. Not as big as the others. I've been fishing the pass at night trying to find some Reds. No luck yet. If it clears up in the morning I'm going to hit the beach again. Some of my crew had a good afternoon at Pensacola Beach Today.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Saail Cats in the Surf*

As I posted before, catching a gafftopsail Catfish from the surf is a unknown to me, but things change due to a lot of factors.

We always caught them for food up in the Creek where I grew up. I know of one hole where they stack up like cordwood. Big ones; real 'elbow benders'. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Fun to catch. I heard they were good to eat, so tried them once. Good meat, but too nasty and slimy for me. Never had to de-slime an ice chest before.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Ikept one, it was okay but next time it's goin back unless I am really desparate.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Wrap up*

Hey guys,

Just wanted to say thanks for the local intel and advice. I'm back in Gulf Breeze, but really did well last week in OBA. Ended up with 22 Pompano, 36 Mullet, 6 Whiting, 5 Blue Fish and a Bull Red over the course of the week. Very pleased considering the weather tanked for several days. 

God bless you guys,


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Alabama Fishing*

Not bad for a week's catch.

How did you catch the mullet? Cast Net? I have caught them with a flyrod using small white 'flies'. They're a real fight on hook and line.

Good to have you over. Maybe Jim and I will come over to GB one day and decimate your fishing population. C2


----------

